# Elite 7



## Muskiestalker51 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok maybe it's not the unit lol. On the sonar I'm not able to get fish hooks just the fish symbols I've messed with this unit alot. The down imaging works great. I've tried several different setting. Any ideas would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Menu-sonar-uncheck Fish ID


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, what walleyedre said.


----------



## Muskiestalker51 (Sep 20, 2016)

wallyandre said:


> Menu-sonar-uncheck Fish ID


Ok so when I take fish I'd off I'm not sure. How to clean the screen up got a lot of yellow. Any ideas the proper settings should be


----------

